# Handing in the towel



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi guys just to let you know that due to a significant change in circumstances im no longer going to be breeding mice after the current litters are born.

Pretty much all stock will be going, i may keep a couple as pets but I just dont have the time or budget for breeding and showing.

Ive listed a few in the sales sections for now, there are still a fair few litters due over the next few weeks so there will be babies and adults available, bucks and does mostly in petline tan, fox, variegated, broken, satin possibly, and rump whites.

I will try to sort pics of them all as I go but nolonger have a posh camera so please bare with me. Youre more than welcome to come and view babies before theyre ready though.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Awwww, I'm very sorry to hear that! Hope everything works out for you. Let me know what satins you may be selling. Hugs


----------

